# Frying chicken



## thesongthatilike (Jul 24, 2007)

I have no success with this. I always under cook because it 'appears' it is done. I have drumsticks to work with...


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 24, 2007)

When I fry chicken, I use my electric fry pan.  Brown the chicken (375') nicely,   - (lower heat a little) cover for 10 mins turn chicken over, cover for another ten mins.  Take cover off, turn heat up a little  and crisp back up for about 15 mins turning once.   Until just run clear in the thickest spot when poked with fork or tip of knife..  Mine is close  to falling off the bone good !


----------



## thesongthatilike (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a gas stove.  I want to try it, but don't want to ruin a meal and have nothing for a back up.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 24, 2007)

You can do it on tany stove too, just don't have your oil too hot (don't want to burn the chicken) after browning put your lid on and go for it.   Your just not cooking it long enough.  White meat cooks faster than dark meat.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Jul 24, 2007)

What do you dredge your chixken in?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2007)

_I dredge my chicken in flour that I lace with salt,pepper,paprika (just a little to help it brown) sometimes I will add a litttle onion and garlic powder as well. But just flour,salt and pepper will be fine._
_kadesma _


----------



## thesongthatilike (Jul 24, 2007)

I usually dredge the same way-salt and pepper.  I'm going to give it a shot. I hope to report good results.
If all else fails-hot dogs.


----------



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Jul 24, 2007)

When I fry chicken, I always soak mine in milk for at least 2 hrs. Then dredge in a mixture of : plain flour,salt,pepper,paprika,poultry seasoning,garlic powder and basil....... let sit for 5 mins...... then fry slow in a cast iron skillet with lid on, on med. heat , turn chicken every 6 mins.  til done .Then turn up the heat to med high without the lid ,till brown...(it will be juicy and crispy).... fry thighs and legs together, breast and wings together.. dark meat takes longer to cook....                 oh yeah.....    you have to have oil half way up the skillet and don't crowd the chicken so it will cook evenly...

hope this will help you.. Have a great supper!!


----------



## thesongthatilike (Jul 24, 2007)

This is perfect!  I will be using a cast iron skillet.  I think the one time I tried frying I had the oil-pan too hot to begin with.  I almost want to start cooking now, but I will wait at least an hour.
I like the soaking in milk idea.   Def. going to try that!
Thanks SouthernCook


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 24, 2007)

Barb L said:
			
		

> When I fry chicken, I use my electric fry pan. Brown the chicken (375') nicely, - (lower heat a little) cover for 10 mins turn chicken over, cover for another ten mins. Take cover off, turn heat up a little and crisp back up for about 15 mins turning once. Until just run clear in the thickest spot when poked with fork or tip of knife.. Mine is close to falling off the bone good !


 
I also use an electric pan its almost foolproof since you can set it at the temp you want I like to cook chicken fried steaks with it.


----------



## Caine (Jul 24, 2007)

I've been known to place the chicken on a cookie sheet and stick it into a 375F oven for about ten or fifteen minutes once I am done frying it.


----------



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Glad i could help out ...


----------



## Soup Lover (Jul 24, 2007)

All the other ideas are good. There is no need to be afraid of it--put the hot dogs away!!
Your idea that your pan was too hot may be right on. Needs to be hot enough so the chicken sizzles when you put it in. I put skin side down first and cook for 15 minutes and then skin side up for the same.  It is easy peasy!
Drain on a brown paper grocery bag.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting Soup Lover.  Your second one too!  I am about to start my quest for fried chicken.  Surely I will post great success.


----------



## carolelaine (Jul 24, 2007)

I use a cast iron skillet with a lid on it and then I take it off at the end to get it brown.  Be careful that your oil stays around 350.  I soak mine in buttermilk and hotsauce with some thyme and sage thrown in.  I season the flour with whatever I feel like tasting that day.  I like rosemary, tarragon, thyme or sage in it.  It takes a time or two before you get this right, I think.  You'll get a feel for it.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Jul 24, 2007)

I didn't do too bad.  I have tried a piece and think its pretty good, but until my husband tries it-meh.  I like the hot sauce idea.  We love hot spicy foods.


----------



## Constance (Jul 24, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I also use an electric pan its almost foolproof since you can set it at the temp you want I like to cook chicken fried steaks with it.


I use an electric skillet also. It does a better job of regulating the heat. What I do is pre-heat the canola oil to 375, season the flour and the chicken, then do a triple-dip (flour, beaten egg/milk, flour) and place the chicken in the hot oil, starting with the largest pieces. 
Fry with the lid OFF until the chicken is well-browned on one side, then turn it and put the lid on, leaving it slightly ajar. Turn only once! (Every time you turn the chicken, it gets greasier.)
When the chicken is browned on both sides, remove and drain in a single layer on paper towels. I also blot the top with paper towel. 
Do NOT cover with foil, or the chicken will get soggy. 
This method produces chicken that has a lovely crispy crust surrounding tender juicy meat. 

The method the Iron-skillet ladies are describing to you also makes delicious fried chicken. That's the way my grandma made it, and it was so good. In fact, I think grandma even added a little bit of water (1/4 cup?) to the pan before she put the lid on.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 24, 2007)

Being afflicted with Fear of Frying, I use the Bojangles/KFC
method of obtaining my fried chicken.

I can do some gizzards, though!


----------



## Constance (Jul 24, 2007)

That's why I use an electric skillet, GF. I'm scared to death of hot grease. I've gotten splattered pretty badly a couple of times, and I durn near burned the house down when I was a young newlywed. 
But an EC automatically regulates the temperature for you, and the grease isn't so deep. DH put too many cold shrimp in the deep fryer one time, and it boiled over!


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 24, 2007)

If you use a cast iron skillet, or a dutch oven, to fry in, be sure to use a deep-fat / candy thermometer to regulate your oil temperature.

I actually use a counter-top deep-fryer that regulates itself.  I've found that legs (the majority of what I fry) usually take 18 - 20 minutes to cook.

Also, while many folks are scared of large quantities of hot grease (and for good reason), the heavier the pan you use, and more oil you use in that pan, will hold a steady heat easier.  If my fryer ever dies (and it probably will, in a year or two), plan B will be my Dutch oven, deep-fat thermometer, and a watchful eye.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your help.  I had'nt even attempted to fry chicken in 15 yrs, but last night it was a complete success!  It was quite good.  My husband thanks you as well saying, "I like that website."  
I love coming here.


----------

